# Echinodorus 'Rubin' (Narrow leaves) versus standard



## joe23455 (Jan 24, 2005)

HI,
Can someone tell me if they know of any morpholoogical differences between the standard and "Narrow leaves" Echinodorus 'Rubin' varieties when the plants are reasonably young (3-4 inch long leaves). For example is there a difference in the length of the petiole? Can you tell simply by the width of the leaves? Are the length leaves of the narrow version significantly shorter once fully developed?
Cheers
Joe


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The narrow leaf has much thiner leaves and it is supposed to be much smaller than the regular 'Rubin', and it grows more outwards(horizontally) as opposed to the regular Rubin's vertical growth. And I think the narrow leaf doesn't ruffle on the edges like the regular version does.

BTW, if you want the narrow leaf version ask lowcoaster..he can get it for you.


----------

